# Color Woes



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am no expert in color but here's a more user friendly link: Mares - "NNAMTRAH" Appaloosas/Sportaloosas and Boston Terrier Dogs


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you. I couldn't get it to get off of the mobile user site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone want to share their opinion? If she is actually buckskin I'd like to send an email to my professor to get the grade fixed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's something that can be had to gauge with Appaloosas. LP can really skew what the base color is.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of that, but she did produce a palomino by a chestnut apparently though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I know why she is insisting the mare is bay though... she comes up on a google image search for "bay appaloosa mare" and "bay appaloosa" *facepalm*

I would forward on the information that you found on the mare, including the website, from your computer, to the teacher and just leave it at that.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I've raised a lot of bay Appys, and would bet the farm she is a buckskin...


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> I know why she is insisting the mare is bay though... she comes up on a google image search for "bay appaloosa mare" and "bay appaloosa" *facepalm*
> 
> I would forward on the information that you found on the mare, including the website, from your computer, to the teacher and just leave it at that.


That's exactly how I found the picture online! Lol. Looked up buckskin Appaloosa and found nothing. Came up under bay but looked at the website.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks buckskin to me, but if I'd done the paper since it's about genetics I would have used color tested horses.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, I was just thinking it was kind of lazy to use unverified pictures from the web in a class... How hard would it be to find some local horses that had been color tested, or maybe get some pictures of horses from UC Davis?


----------

